# Ich wont go away!!!!



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

My swordtails has them , and it seems like it doesnt go away! i tried methylene blue for a week already and it seems that theres no progress. There are white spots on its body and fins. Any suggestion?


----------



## JoshyJosh (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello!

Someone with more experience can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe with Ich, it is best to remove the fish from the tank and quarantine them to treat the Ich so it doesn't spread. The white spots are actually the "shells" of the parasite, and Ich can't be treated when it's in that phase. 

Once you have them in a QT, you can start treating them per the directions on the medication OR you could crank the temperature up to around 84 degrees and add an air stone; just don't do medication and heat...it would stress out the fish.

Not sure if I can post this link, but it should help you:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=16+2160&aid=2421


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

see if you can get some Aquari Sol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeromeetabuzo: aquarisol will help get rid of ich. Quick Cure, Ick Attack, Rid Ich, Quinine Sulfate, will get rid of ich. Aquarisol is hard to find. Look at Aquarium Products Pro, they make it. I was at Farmland one day and mentioned about aquarisol being hard to find, and the fish guy there showed me the bottle of aquarisol. Also look at Mardel, I looked online and it seems they make it as well. If not look at national fish pharmacy, they carry Quinine Sulfate, which can cure the resistant strain of ich.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Crank heat to mid-80's to get ickies moving, and thusly vulnerable, and hit 'em with meds.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

thnx guys , i have only a methylene blue in hand , but anyway ill try to get a bottle of it on our local pet stores , 3 swordtails died  , the others were moved to quarantine tank and being fed flakes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you can't find it in the store , i will sell you some if young want...it is $3.00 for a 2 oz. bottle..2 oz. will treat about 500 gallons..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Where do you live? It should be easy to find ick meds almost anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

TheOldSalt: it is hard to find aquarisol anywhere. If I had a bunch of money I would get a lot of it just so I have it on hand. The other ich meds are easy to find, but not aquarisol.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, Aquarisol might be among the best, but some others work, too. Anything that's malachite/formalin based will do the job nicely.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HOWEVER, malachite will turn your tank's silicone sealer very green, which is why most folks don't use it in their main tanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Copper based stuff like Coppersafe works pretty well, too. It won't hurt your filter, but it will hurt your plants and snails. It won't dye your silicone.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you know anyone with arthritis who takes "Plaquenil," get a pill for each 10 gallons. It's amazing stuff that is filter & plant safe, but destroys all protozoal life fast.


----------

